# Graphite Series 760T Windowed Side Panel, Black CC-8930332



## tual (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich besitze ein Graphite 730T und würde gern auf ein Seitenteil mit Fenster umrüsten.
Ich habe gelesen, dass 760T und 730T baugleich sind, eine Lüftersteuerung brauchte ich nicht, daher habe ich mich vor einer Weile für ein 730T entschieden.
Nun rüste ich meinen PC um und möchte auf Wasserkühlung umbauen, da würde ich gern das Fenster-Seitenteil nutzen.
Im Shop bei Corsair kann ich das Seitenteil auch finden, nur kaufen kann ich es nirgends.

Was kann man hier machen um ein solches Erstatzteil zu bekommen.

Grüße aus Berlin
Micha


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Mai 2015)

Hi Micha,

du kannst dir das Seitenteil bei uns im Shop bestellen, wenn du unten Links die Sprache auf "Global (English)" umstellst. Fall aber bitte nicht vom Stuhl wenn du die Versandkosten siehst. Diese allein belaufen sich auf 15-20€.   Du musst abwägen, ob sich das für dich lohnt. Ansonsten rate ich dir erst mal dazu abzuwarten bis sich der Dollar etwas erholt und wir eventuell endlich mal die Versandkosten in den Griff bekommen. Einfuhr oder sonstige Gebühren fallen nicht noch zusätzlich an.

Viele Grüße


----------



## tual (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Bluebeard,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Info.
Darauf wäre ich nie gekommen, unten auf Global zu gehen.
Ja die Versandkosten sind leider mit dem Artikelpreis  identisch, ist wirklich heftig.

Gibt es denn irgendeine Chance, dies über den Shop in UK zu bestellen dort ist sicher der Versand nach Germany günstiger und ohne Steuern. Leider kann ich dort Germany nicht auswählen.


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Mai 2015)

Ich kann im Moment nicht absehen wann der Shop für Deutschland wieder geschaltet wird. Versandkosten sind dann zwar noch ähnlich, aber die ganze Steuerthematik wird dann entsprechend korrekt dargestellt und nicht mehr ins Gewicht fallen. Danke Euro-Dollar wurde vorerst die Reißleine gezogen.


----------



## tual (29. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Info, dann werde ich halt noch etwas abwarten. Ich hoffe nur, dass es das Side Panel auch noch eine Weile gibt


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Mai 2015)

Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Das Gehäuse ist beliebt und wird nicht in naher Zukunft gleich wieder eingestampft werden. Bei Ersatzteilen bieten wir diese in der Regel auch länger an.


----------



## Haso58 (30. Mai 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Das Gehäuse ist beliebt und wird nicht in naher Zukunft gleich wieder eingestampft werden. Bei Ersatzteilen bieten wir diese in der Regel auch länger an.


Ich habe ebenfalls ein graphit 730t. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit das panel von einem Händler wie alternate oder mindfactory zu bekommen die haben einige panels aber nicht 760t


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Juni 2015)

Man kann bei Alternate und Co. anfragen ob diese es für einen bestellen würden. Einen Versuch ist es Wert.


----------

